
Show HN: Monte-Carlo optimization of a gun-fight in Julia 1.0 - gieksosz
https://github.com/PiotrZakrzewski/julia-monte-carlo
======
gieksosz
I wanted to take Julia for a spin and see how implementing some simple
numerical computation would go. This script does not really use the most
distinguishing features of Julia 1.0, the same logic could be implemented in
Python for instance. But those are the first steps, later I will try to
implement something more sophisticated. As to my findings about Julia itself:

\- a syntacticly pleasant language! I like the multi-line expression with
begin -> end (you can see a few examples in the code)

\- packaging is in a bit of a flux still, but it is expected

\- documentation is pretty good

\- linear-algebra operations as a first class citizen, random number
generation as well. Plenty of other features like that that make numerical
code in Julia somewhat more compact and idiomatic

~~~
miney
Can you please elaborate about the gun-fight game itself and how you do the
simulations?

~~~
gieksosz
Hi! I actually described all the rules of the gun fight here:
[https://github.com/PiotrZakrzewski/julia-monte-
carlo#gurps-r...](https://github.com/PiotrZakrzewski/julia-monte-carlo#gurps-
rules-needed-for-this-simulation) Those are rules of one RPG system called
GURPS (Generic Universal RolePlaying System) I use but a subset of its rules.
Have a look at the README.md of my project I tried to explain the script
there.

